
Anti-Web-Design Manifesto - ColinWright
http://brandon.invergo.net/news/2013-03-10-Anti-web-design-Manifesto.html
======
x0hm
Most of these are pretty good, but some of it is just nonsense.

Don't build web apps? That's asinine.

